# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  طرق رقمية تحت التجربة في الاسهم  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ابو لاما

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته*  *بعد نجاح جيد لطريقة رقمية تم تصميمها وللمخاطرة العالية في سوق الفوركس قررت المتاجرة في اسواق الاسهم ايضاء وتقسيم المخاطرة افضل لي الاسهم العالمية طبعا*  *هذا الموضوع سيكون مخصص للمضاربة علئ الاسهم العالمية ومن يريد تحليل لاي سهم كان يحدد الفترة الزمنية التئ يريدها مثلا يوم او شهر او سنة او سنتين وهكذا يضع الهاي واللو خلال ثلاثة فترات زمنية سابقة*  *يعني السهم تريد توقع حركته خلال سنة تضع الهاي واللو لثلاث سنين سابقة في ترتيب عكسي يعني مثلا السهم تريد معرفة توقع حركته خلال 2013 تضع الهاي واللو خلال ثلاث سنين بالترتيب التالئ 2010 2011 2012*  *سوف نضع عدة اسهم ابداء بسهم قوقل لانه امن وقوي*  *متوقع له ان يسجل الشهر القادم هاي 1080 ولو 857 سوف ننتظر لشراءه من 860 بهدف كبير ان شاء الله*  *تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*السهم حقق لو 855 وارتد دخلنا من 860 وللان 867 هو السعر المتحقق هدفنا 1080 ان شاء الله*  *تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*السهم انخفض الئ 840 ثم عاد وارتفع حتئ 888 او اكثر المهم هدفنا كما هو 1080 والهدف خلال ستة اشهر 1160*  *تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## سلطــان

جمع الهاي واللو او طرح   
وضح اكثر

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلطــان
					  جمع الهاي واللو او طرح   
وضح اكثر   ضع الهاي والو لثلاثة فترات زمنية يعني اذا عاوز التوقع خلال شهر تضع الهاي واللو خلال اخر ثلاثة شهور كلا لوحده 
اما ان كنت تسال عن الجدول فهو مبني علئ متوسطات ومعادلات اشتقاق ايضاء
تقبل خالص تحياتي*

----------


## خط القلم

استاذي عرابي  
انا سعيد اني اشوف لك جوله في الاسهم    
ولكن ياغالي  هل  من الممكن  ان توضح  الطريقه لعل وعسى نفهمها  ونقدر نطبقها  
وتقبل احترامي

----------


## خط القلم

ممكن يا شيخنا   لو تحط لنا هذه الارقام بالبرنامج وتصور لنا صوره منه علشان نفهم المشروع هذا  
2010  الهاي لسهم 49.50  اللو 38 
2011 الهاي لسهم 49.90 اللو 33.80
2012 الهاي 45.80 اللو 36.30  
كتجربه  لو سمحت

----------


## ابو لاما

*هلا عزيزي
المؤشر السعودي رقميا للسنة الحالية امامه هاي 7900  قد يكون حققه حقق اللو   انصح بالانتظار حتئ السنة القادمة للشراء عندما يكون المؤشر عند 6800 بهدف 7500 ان شاء الله افتتاح السنة القادمة سيكون عند اللو السنة الميلادية طبعا انصح وقتها بالشراء 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## ابو لاما

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عرابي
					  هلا عزيزي
المؤشر السعودي رقميا للسنة الحالية امامه هاي 7900  قد يكون حققه حقق اللو   انصح بالانتظار حتئ السنة القادمة للشراء عندما يكون المؤشر عند 6800 بهدف 7500 ان شاء الله افتتاح السنة القادمة سيكون عند اللو السنة الميلادية طبعا انصح وقتها بالشراء 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي    حقق الموشر حوالئ 8200 وبداء رحلة الهبوط كما توقعنا كما اسلفت الانتظار لبدء الشرء عند 6500 - 6700 في السنة الجديدة باهداف 7800  اتمنئ لكم متاجرة ممتعة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

----------


## مياده

ممكن توضيح اكتر للطريقه

----------


## Foref

الاسهم اتوقع صعب لان التحليل الاساسي ينقل السعر بعيدا

----------


## ابو لاما

السوق السعودي متوقع له جنئ ارباح عندج 10300 ان شاء الله 
سهم قوقل حقق اهدافه فوق 1160 والحمدلله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السوق السعودي متوقع له جنئ ارباح عندج 10300 ان شاء الله 
> سهم قوقل حقق اهدافه فوق 1160 والحمدلله

 السوق السعودي كسر 10 الف كما ذكرت جنئ الارباح متوقع عند 10300 لمن دخل من البداية مع توصيتي الافضل التجهيز للبيع مع الاسعار المرتفعة حاليا ما شاء الله صعد السوق 3 - 4 % اليوم  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الزائر2014

ماتفسيرك وصول السيوله اليوم 12 مليار للسوق السعودى
هل هى سيولة شراء حقيقى  ام تدوير ام تصريف 
ام مجرد تفاعل ايجابى مع خبر السماح للمؤسسات الاجنبيه بالتداول فى السوق  
$  الجدول المرفق  هل ممكن استخدامه للسوق السعودى ولجميع شركاته وما نسبة نجاحه حتى الان  
وهل بالامكان ان تشرح على الصوره جميع الارقام الضاهره فى الجدول 
وكيف طريقة استخدامه  
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> ماتفسيرك وصول السيوله اليوم 12 مليار للسوق السعودى
> هل هى سيولة شراء حقيقى  ام تدوير ام تصريف 
> ام مجرد تفاعل ايجابى مع خبر السماح للمؤسسات الاجنبيه بالتداول فى السوق  
> $  الجدول المرفق  هل ممكن استخدامه للسوق السعودى ولجميع شركاته وما نسبة نجاحه حتى الان  
> وهل بالامكان ان تشرح على الصوره جميع الارقام الضاهره فى الجدول 
> وكيف طريقة استخدامه  
> ولك جزيل الشكر

 هلا عزيزي الخسائر كانت قليلة في قطاع التامين مع ملاحظة ان الخسارة في قطاع التامين تعني ان المبلغ الذئ دفع للتامين تم خصم النسبة المذكورة منه فالخسائر كلها كانت في حدود 50 في المائة يعني ان شركات التامين حققت ارباح هائلة بلغت خمسين في المائة من المبلغ المدفوع لها كتامين بالاضافة طبعا لعدة اخبار منها ما ذكرت المال الاجنبي المؤسسي كبير جيدا وهو ما سبب حركة شراء قوية في الاسهم انا اعتبرها سيولة حقيقة للشراء بانتظار دخول المؤسسات للبيع عن ارتفاعات كبيرة اتوقع غدا ايضاء ارتفاع قد يصل الئ 3 %  لكن انصح بالخروج عند 10300 بجزء من الارباح والانتظار قليلا  للخروج بالبقية ربما عند مستوئ اعلئ من 10300 
في هذه الظروف انصح باستثمار حذر لان الاسواق الان صار لها فترة مرتفعة وفي حال قرر الفيدرالي الامريكي سحب السيولة سيحدث جنئ ارباح كبير لكن ليس قبل 10300 التئ اعتبرها رقم مناسب لسحب الاسهم الربحية وترك اسهم الاستثمار طويل الاجل 
الجداول تعتمد علئ معادلات لمتوسطات وهئ ثلاثة جداول الاول القطع المتكافئة تعمل علئ الهاي واللو ثم الهاي او اللو ثم الهاي ثم اللو 
الجدول الثانئ يعتمد علئ ثلاثة فترات الهاي واللو لثلاث فترات 
الجدول الاخير الافتتاح فقط وهو المرفق صورة منه هنا 
ونرئ الارتفاع المتوقع هو  10382 حقق من 10038
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هذا السوق السعودي لليوم الاربعاء  حسب الجدول الاول جدول معامل جان مع المتوسطات حسب الجدول سيكون المؤشر متراجح بين 9900 و 10300 لذلك انصح بجني الارباح لجزء من الاسهم اذا كان اليوم اخر يوم تداول قبل العيد 
الئ الجدول مرفق والصورة مرفقة 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الزائر2014

> هلا عزيزي الخسائر كانت قليلة في قطاع التامين مع ملاحظة ان الخسارة في قطاع التامين تعني ان المبلغ الذئ دفع للتامين تم خصم النسبة المذكورة منه فالخسائر كلها كانت في حدود 50 في المائة يعني ان شركات التامين حققت ارباح هائلة بلغت خمسين في المائة من المبلغ المدفوع لها كتامين بالاضافة طبعا لعدة اخبار منها ما ذكرت المال الاجنبي المؤسسي كبير جيدا وهو ما سبب حركة شراء قوية في الاسهم انا اعتبرها سيولة حقيقة للشراء بانتظار دخول المؤسسات للبيع عن ارتفاعات كبيرة اتوقع غدا ايضاء ارتفاع قد يصل الئ 3 %  لكن انصح بالخروج عند 10300 بجزء من الارباح والانتظار قليلا  للخروج بالبقية ربما عند مستوئ اعلئ من 10300 
> في هذه الظروف انصح باستثمار حذر لان الاسواق الان صار لها فترة مرتفعة وفي حال قرر الفيدرالي الامريكي سحب السيولة سيحدث جنئ ارباح كبير لكن ليس قبل 10300 التئ اعتبرها رقم مناسب لسحب الاسهم الربحية وترك اسهم الاستثمار طويل الاجل 
> الجداول تعتمد علئ معادلات لمتوسطات وهئ ثلاثة جداول الاول القطع المتكافئة تعمل علئ الهاي واللو ثم الهاي او اللو ثم الهاي ثم اللو 
> الجدول الثانئ يعتمد علئ ثلاثة فترات الهاي واللو لثلاث فترات 
> الجدول الاخير الافتتاح فقط وهو المرفق صورة منه هنا 
> ونرئ الارتفاع المتوقع هو  10382 حقق من 10038
> تقبلوا خالص تحياتي

 الله يعطيك العافيه اخوى عرابى
وتحمل استفساراتى 
استادى انت تقول 3 جداول
بحكم تجربتك  ايهم افضل واسهل فى النتائج؟ 
اعتقد فى موضوع لك عن القطع المتكافى قلت افضل واسهل 
هل بالامكان  ان تطبق عليه مثال من شركات السوق السعودى   
مثلا شركة الاتصالات على الفاصل اليومى 
وتشرح على الجدول المدخلات اين نضع اسعار الهاى واللو؟
 واين خانة توقع الهاى واللو فى المستقبل على الجدول؟ 
وآسف ادا تعبتك معاى
ولكن اللى شجعنى هو حبك للمساعده 
والله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوى عرابى
> وتحمل استفساراتى 
> استادى انت تقول 3 جداول
> بحكم تجربتك  ايهم افضل واسهل فى النتائج؟ 
> اعتقد فى موضوع لك عن القطع المتكافى قلت افضل واسهل 
> هل بالامكان  ان تطبق عليه مثال من شركات السوق السعودى   
> مثلا شركة الاتصالات على الفاصل اليومى 
> وتشرح على الجدول المدخلات اين نضع اسعار الهاى واللو؟
>  واين خانة توقع الهاى واللو فى المستقبل على الجدول؟ 
> ...

 هلا عزيزي الافضل والاسهل الجدول الثالث والذئ يحدد لك شراء او بيع وفقط ومنها تشتري في يومك او تبيع بوضع رقم الافتتاح وفقط في خانتين الجدول مرفق جرب وضع رقم الافتتاح للسنة الحالية او الهاي واللو لليوم السابق  وشوف النتيجة بيع او شراء وشوف المتوقع الجدول مرفق 
الان السهم علئ المدئ الزمني شراء الهدف حتئ 82 ان شاء الله 
ارجوك دعوات من قلبكي انت والاخوة بحسنة في الدنيا وحسنة في الاخرة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## الزائر2014

> هلا عزيزي الافضل والاسهل الجدول الثالث والذئ يحدد لك شراء او بيع وفقط ومنها تشتري في يومك او تبيع بوضع رقم الافتتاح وفقط في خانتين الجدول مرفق جرب وضع رقم الافتتاح للسنة الحالية او الهاي واللو لليوم السابق  وشوف النتيجة بيع او شراء وشوف المتوقع الجدول مرفق 
> الان السهم علئ المدئ الزمني شراء الهدف حتئ 82 ان شاء الله 
> ارجوك دعوات من قلبكي انت والاخوة بحسنة في الدنيا وحسنة في الاخرة 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 اللهم اتى اخينا عرابى فى الدنيا حسنه وفى الاخرة حسنه وقه عداب النار 
عزيزى عرابى حتى افهم جيدا 
الجدول المرفق فيه ارقام كثيره فى كل مكان هل هناك ارقام نتجاهلها
ياريت يكون  شرحك على الجدول كتابه حتى يسهل الفهم 
احترت عندما قلت تدخل سعر الافتتاح فقط     ثم قلت تدخل سعر الهاى واللو لليوم السابق
اين مكان ادخال سعر الافتتاح وهل ادا ادخلت سعر الافتتاح تخرج النتيجه تلقائيا  او لابد ان اضغط على زر فتخرج النتيجه 
ياريت شرح واضح حتى تتم الاستفاده
شاكر لك سعة صدرك
وتقبل تحياتى

----------


## ابو لاما

> اللهم اتى اخينا عرابى فى الدنيا حسنه وفى الاخرة حسنه وقه عداب النار 
> عزيزى عرابى حتى افهم جيدا 
> الجدول المرفق فيه ارقام كثيره فى كل مكان هل هناك ارقام نتجاهلها
> ياريت يكون  شرحك على الجدول كتابه حتى يسهل الفهم 
> احترت عندما قلت تدخل سعر الافتتاح فقط     ثم قلت تدخل سعر الهاى واللو لليوم السابق
> اين مكان ادخال سعر الافتتاح وهل ادا ادخلت سعر الافتتاح تخرج النتيجه تلقائيا  او لابد ان اضغط على زر فتخرج النتيجه 
> ياريت شرح واضح حتى تتم الاستفاده
> شاكر لك سعة صدرك
> وتقبل تحياتى

 جزاك الله الف خير واتاك الله في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة ووقاك عذاب النار يا اخي 
هذا هو الشرح الصورة الاولئ تضع الهاي او اللو في المربعين التالين او يمكن ان تضع رقم الافتتاح فقط في الخانتين معا المربعين لكن الافضل الهاي واللو
سوف اتابع الشرح

----------


## ابو لاما

ثم الان تنظر للملف في فوق وترئ ماذا اعطاك المؤشر بيع او شراء short or long

----------


## ابو لاما

الان انت عرفت شراء او بيع اس سوف يرتفع او ينخفض ثم تنظر لباقي القيم لتحدد ما الرقم الذئ سوف تنتظره للخروج عند الشراء او البيع 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
السوق السعودي اعزائي تجاوز 10300 والان مستهدف 11500 ومن بعدها 13500 ان شاء الله 
حسب تحليل جدول ثرو 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

السلام عليكم 
اخي الحبيب عرابي هل من الممكن استخدام هذه الطريقه مع باينري اوبشن .؟ 
على المدى الصير مثلا نتوقع اليوم صاعد ولا هابط نتوقع انه خلال 24 ساعه مع افتتاح يوم جديد سوف يكون صاعد او هابط 
او ممكن على فريمات صغيره 
شكراً لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم 
> اخي الحبيب عرابي هل من الممكن استخدام هذه الطريقه مع باينري اوبشن .؟ 
> على المدى الصير مثلا نتوقع اليوم صاعد ولا هابط نتوقع انه خلال 24 ساعه مع افتتاح يوم جديد سوف يكون صاعد او هابط 
> او ممكن على فريمات صغيره 
> شكراً لك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
نعم اخي الكريم يمكن استخدامها والجدول تطور كثيرا تدخل فيه الشمعة السابقة كاملة الهاي اللو الافتتاح الاغلاق ويعطيك النتيجة 
الجدول الجديد مرفق تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile: 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
يمكن استخدام طريقة ذكية توقع شمعتين سابقتين ثم توقع الشمعة التئ تليها هكذا اضمن واقوئ اكثر 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله الجنه استاذنا عرابي 
سوف اقوم بتحميل الاوفيس وبقوم بتجربه الملف المرفق ومحاوله فهم طريقه العمل مع اليورو دولار ومحاوله التوقع 
شكرا مشاركتنا جهودك

----------


## ubuntu

يرجى توضيح الجدول 
مثلاً شمعه هذه معطيات  

```
O: 	1.33602	
L:	1.33559
C:	1.33957
```

 
فتح واللو واغلاق 
طبعا ليس مهم اللو او الهاي صح .؟ 
عملت نفس بالصوره المرفقه وظهر لي بيع 
هل تطبيقي صح ولا غلط

----------


## ubuntu

الاشاره لاتتغير تبقى s 
جربت ايضا هذه المعطيات على الذهب  

```
O:1307.32


L: 1305.59


C: 1305.97
```

قمت بالتجربه على عدة شموع تبقى الاشاره ثابته S لاتتغير 
اذا ممكن شرح كيفيه الاستخدام

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
الشموع ماذا تعطيك هل هي بيع ام شراء ام تذبذب اذا تذبذب الاشارة ستكون ثابتة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> الشموع ماذا تعطيك هل هي بيع ام شراء ام تذبذب اذا تذبذب الاشارة ستكون ثابتة 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صراحة لم افهم الفكرة 
اذا تسمح بتاخذ شارت وتطبق عليه افضل 
مثل شمعة اليوم السابق اغلقت ماهو توقعها لشمعه اليوم الحالي هل توقعت صعود ولا هبوط الشمعه .؟ 
بحيث انه ندخل بعقد باينري اوبشن لمده 24 ساعه او 23 ساعه بحسب التوقع 
لكن لحد هذه لحظه لم افهم طريقه عمل ملف الاكسل وكيف طبقه مع السوق اذا ممكن شويه شرح من شارت وشرح تطبيق على الاكسل الاخير 
شكرا لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صراحة لم افهم الفكرة 
> اذا تسمح بتاخذ شارت وتطبق عليه افضل 
> مثل شمعة اليوم السابق اغلقت ماهو توقعها لشمعه اليوم الحالي هل توقعت صعود ولا هبوط الشمعه .؟ 
> بحيث انه ندخل بعقد باينري اوبشن لمده 24 ساعه او 23 ساعه بحسب التوقع 
> لكن لحد هذه لحظه لم افهم طريقه عمل ملف الاكسل وكيف طبقه مع السوق اذا ممكن شويه شرح من شارت وشرح تطبيق على الاكسل الاخير 
> شكرا لك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
اتفضل اخي شيت يحدث نفسه لوحده فقط غير اسم العملة فيه وهو يعطيك شراء او بيع ويمكنك ان تعدله بيدك 
ثلاثة هاي لو وافتتاح فقط لليوم السابق او الشمعة السابقة يعطيك اليوم القادم او الشمعة القادمة انصحك بوضع السعر كما هو او بدون فواصل هذا الشيت افضل 
كذلك يمكنك ان تختار ثلاثة شمعات سابقة واختيار هاي ولو ثم هاي 
بالنسبة للمثال ضع ثلاثة ارقام وانا اضعها لك واضع الجدول 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاشاره لاتتغير تبقى s 
> جربت ايضا هذه المعطيات على الذهب  
> 
> ```
> O:1307.32
>  
>  
> L: 1305.59
>  
> ...

 مثلا هذه معطي شراء  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
وهذا يوم امس معطي بيع وفعلا هبط الئ 1292 والحمدلله 
مثل ما قلت لك الافضل اخر ثلاث شمعات هاي ثم لو ثم هاي او الهاي واللو والافتتاح 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
المهم استخدمها كوسيلة تاكيد بعد عمل تحليلك وليس كوسيلة متاجرة 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قمت بتحميل ملف الاكسل وبجده يطلب تحديث بيانات فعلت سيرفر DDE بالميتاتريدر وقام بالتحديث لكن لا اعلم هل قام بتحديث ديلي ولا اربع ساعات ولا ماذا كيف ضبطها على شارت معين 
هل من الممكن عمله يحدث نفسه على اخر ثلاث شمعات كما تفضلت وقلت انها افضل بشكل تلقائي كل اربع ساعات بشوف تحديث او كل يوم بشوف 
من خلال تجربتك بشكل تقريبي ماهي نسبه نجاح التوقع .؟ بشكل تقريبي 
عذرا لكثر الاسئله اكثر شيئ بكره هو الاكسل  :Doh: 
يمكن لجهلي به 
حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> قمت بتحميل ملف الاكسل وبجده يطلب تحديث بيانات فعلت سيرفر DDE بالميتاتريدر وقام بالتحديث لكن لا اعلم هل قام بتحديث ديلي ولا اربع ساعات ولا ماذا كيف ضبطها على شارت معين 
> هل من الممكن عمله يحدث نفسه على اخر ثلاث شمعات كما تفضلت وقلت انها افضل بشكل تلقائي كل اربع ساعات بشوف تحديث او كل يوم بشوف 
> من خلال تجربتك بشكل تقريبي ماهي نسبه نجاح التوقع .؟ بشكل تقريبي 
> عذرا لكثر الاسئله اكثر شيئ بكره هو الاكسل 
> يمكن لجهلي به 
> حفظك الله ورعاك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
للاسف الشيت يحدث يومي وفقط يعني شمعات يومية لكن اظن هي الافضل باستخدام عدة عملات هي الافضل ما عليك الا ان تعمل عدة جداول منه 
بالنسبة للشمعات الثلاثة لا املك شيت يحدث نفسه اليا للاسف تمنيت اقدر اسعادك انا كمان محتاج له لكن لا يوجد ولا حتئ اربعة ساعات يومي وفقط والشمعة الحالية تشوف قل الاغلاق اليومي وتحدد الدخول وتدخل ثاني يوم 
كما قلت لك الشيت فقط لتاكيد تحليك وفقط ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كلي اتمنئ لك التوفيق وبارك الله بك وفيك واتمنئ اكون قدرت اخدمك علئ قدر ما اقدر اذا عندك اي استفسار ضعه عزيزي 
حبيت اسالك ما هي الشركة التئ تعمل ها في الخيارات وهل هي مضمونة في صرف الاموال ام ها صعوبة وفقط 
اذا كان لديك وقت رد علي عزيزي 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وبارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا يا رب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> للاسف الشيت يحدث يومي وفقط يعني شمعات يومية لكن اظن هي الافضل باستخدام عدة عملات هي الافضل ما عليك الا ان تعمل عدة جداول منه 
> بالنسبة للشمعات الثلاثة لا املك شيت يحدث نفسه اليا للاسف تمنيت اقدر اسعادك انا كمان محتاج له لكن لا يوجد ولا حتئ اربعة ساعات يومي وفقط والشمعة الحالية تشوف قل الاغلاق اليومي وتحدد الدخول وتدخل ثاني يوم 
> كما قلت لك الشيت فقط لتاكيد تحليك وفقط ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كلي اتمنئ لك التوفيق وبارك الله بك وفيك واتمنئ اكون قدرت اخدمك علئ قدر ما اقدر اذا عندك اي استفسار ضعه عزيزي 
> حبيت اسالك ما هي الشركة التئ تعمل ها في الخيارات وهل هي مضمونة في صرف الاموال ام ها صعوبة وفقط 
> اذا كان لديك وقت رد علي عزيزي 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي وبارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا يا رب 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل للتوضيح 
بالنسبه باينري اوبشن لحد هذه ساعه لم اقم بفتح حساب قلت بالبدايه اجد طريقه بدون ضغط نفسي تحدد لي فتره زمنيه 
طبعاً افضل بروكر هو 24 اوبشن من تجارب الكثيرين طبعاً لاتوجد شركة 100% سواء فوركس ولا اوبشن 
ماهو رايك لو استعملنا طريقتك مع المضاعفات عند الخساره مثلا دخلت اول يوم 25$ نسبه العائد 85% في حال خسرته اليوم التالي تضاعف المبلغ يصبح 50$ 
ليس من المعقول تظهر توقعات غلط لنفس الزوج لعده ايام ؟ 
من خلال تجربتك يورو دولار هل في فتره تمر عليك مثلا خطا خطأ خطأ صح ولا ممكن تظهر اشارات خطأ كثيره .؟ 
شكرا لمشاركتنا جهودك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شكرا لك استاذي الفاضل للتوضيح 
> بالنسبه باينري اوبشن لحد هذه ساعه لم اقم بفتح حساب قلت بالبدايه اجد طريقه بدون ضغط نفسي تحدد لي فتره زمنيه 
> طبعاً افضل بروكر هو 24 اوبشن من تجارب الكثيرين طبعاً لاتوجد شركة 100% سواء فوركس ولا اوبشن 
> ماهو رايك لو استعملنا طريقتك مع المضاعفات عند الخساره مثلا دخلت اول يوم 25$ نسبه العائد 85% في حال خسرته اليوم التالي تضاعف المبلغ يصبح 50$ 
> ليس من المعقول تظهر توقعات غلط لنفس الزوج لعده ايام ؟ 
> من خلال تجربتك يورو دولار هل في فتره تمر عليك مثلا خطا خطأ خطأ صح ولا ممكن تظهر اشارات خطأ كثيره .؟ 
> شكرا لمشاركتنا جهودك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
شكرا اخي علئ اسم الشركة سوف ابحث عنها فورا ههههههههههههههههه بصراحة زهجت من الفوركس وغيره نجرب الخيارات 
بالنسبة للجدول توقعاته قوية اخي الكريم كما نرئ توقعه في الذهب لكن المخاطرة تكون صغيرة وتختار عدة ازواج تعمل عليهم يمكن ان نعمل معا في هذا الامر نختار ازواج معينة مثلا الذهب الان بيع اليورو دولار شراء الباوند دولار بيع 
نجرب هذه الثلاثة خيارات ليوم الافتتاح يوم الاثنين ايش رايك انا سويت الجداول وهي عندي ارفقها لك الان بعدة طرق رقمية 
سوف اشوف الشركة الان واعرف كيف طريقة التمويل والسحب بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وجزاك خير يا رب 
لا نحتاج لعدة ايام ان شاء الله التوقعات تكون صحيحة في يومها يا رب كما قلت لك اليورو دولار شراء الذهب بيع الباوند بيع للاسبوع لكن شراء لليوم لذلك ندخله شراء ان شاء الله 
تقبل فائق وخالص احترامي وتقديري وسعدت في الحديث معك عزيزي بارك الله بك ولك يا رب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> شكرا اخي علئ اسم الشركة سوف ابحث عنها فورا ههههههههههههههههه بصراحة زهجت من الفوركس وغيره نجرب الخيارات 
> بالنسبة للجدول توقعاته قوية اخي الكريم كما نرئ توقعه في الذهب لكن المخاطرة تكون صغيرة وتختار عدة ازواج تعمل عليهم يمكن ان نعمل معا في هذا الامر نختار ازواج معينة مثلا الذهب الان بيع اليورو دولار شراء الباوند دولار بيع 
> نجرب هذه الثلاثة خيارات ليوم الافتتاح يوم الاثنين ايش رايك انا سويت الجداول وهي عندي ارفقها لك الان بعدة طرق رقمية 
> سوف اشوف الشركة الان واعرف كيف طريقة التمويل والسحب بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وجزاك خير يا رب 
> لا نحتاج لعدة ايام ان شاء الله التوقعات تكون صحيحة في يومها يا رب كما قلت لك اليورو دولار شراء الذهب بيع الباوند بيع للاسبوع لكن شراء لليوم لذلك ندخله شراء ان شاء الله 
> تقبل فائق وخالص احترامي وتقديري وسعدت في الحديث معك عزيزي بارك الله بك ولك يا رب 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله استاذي الفاضل ابحث عنها وشوف لكن خلال بحثي السابق وجدت انها اعلى الهرم بالنسبه لباقي الشركات 
بالنسبه طريقه العمل بشوف انه لو نعمل على زوج واحد في حال خسارتنا نضاعف لانه لو عملنا على عدة ازواج ممكن جميعا تخسر لهذا اليوم 
لن زوج واحد نحصر عدد المحاولات بمجال ضيق 
اذا سمحت ممكن تعديل ملفات الاكسل بحيث تكون اسهل فقط نضع له المعطيات وهو يخبرنا شراء او بيع 
لانه الملفات وضعتها شكلها مخيف ههههههههه 
في هذا موضوع قد يفيدنا بالمستقبل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51792.html 
الله يجعلك يارب سبب رزق للمسلمين حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله استاذي الفاضل ابحث عنها وشوف لكن خلال بحثي السابق وجدت انها اعلى الهرم بالنسبه لباقي الشركات 
> بالنسبه طريقه العمل بشوف انه لو نعمل على زوج واحد في حال خسارتنا نضاعف لانه لو عملنا على عدة ازواج ممكن جميعا تخسر لهذا اليوم 
> لن زوج واحد نحصر عدد المحاولات بمجال ضيق 
> اذا سمحت ممكن تعديل ملفات الاكسل بحيث تكون اسهل فقط نضع له المعطيات وهو يخبرنا شراء او بيع 
> لانه الملفات وضعتها شكلها مخيف ههههههههه 
> في هذا موضوع قد يفيدنا بالمستقبل  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51792.html 
> الله يجعلك يارب سبب رزق للمسلمين حفظك الله ورعاك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
شكلها مخيف بس بسيطة انا جاهز اخي الكريم واول زوج هو اليورو دولار  لكن اترك التوقع هنا لان الموضوع ليس موضوعي سوف اصع التوقع هنا والان وضعت لثلاثة ازواج نرئ النتيجة يوم الاثنين شراء لليورو دولار وشراء للباوند دولار وبيع للذهب
تقبل خالص تحياتي وبارك الله بك وجزاك خير وما دعوت لي بمثله يا رب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

جزاك الله خير استاذنا الفاضل 
ننتظر يوم الاثنين ونشاهد نتيجه التوقع 
اذا سمحت تخبرني كيف وضعت معطيات الذهب بملف الاكسل الجديد حتى ظهر لك انه للبيع 
بجد بملف الاكسل الكثير من المعطيات 
بعتذر لانه اثقلت عليك  :Eh S(7): 
جزاك الله خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خير استاذنا الفاضل 
> ننتظر يوم الاثنين ونشاهد نتيجه التوقع 
> اذا سمحت تخبرني كيف وضعت معطيات الذهب بملف الاكسل الجديد حتى ظهر لك انه للبيع 
> بجد بملف الاكسل الكثير من المعطيات 
> بعتذر لانه اثقلت عليك 
> جزاك الله خير

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
مجزاك الله خير وبارك بك يا رب عادي جدا هذا شغلي 
شوف اخذت هاي اليوم الخير ثم لو اليوم القبله ثم هاي اليوم الثالث القبل الاثنين هي صعبة ومتعبة بس تتعود عليها صرت احفظ الارقام بسرعة 
الجدول الجديد يحدث نفسه اليا فقط غير الاسم الئ xauusd في الخلايا  اذا ما قدرت خبرني ارفق لك جدول جاهز للذهب 
انا عندي جاهز والحمدلله بس عيبه انه ما يستخدم الهاي واللو وهذا عيب صغير بس عيب 
مثل ما قلت لك تفتح الشارت والشمعة الاخيرة تختار الهاي حقها وتكتبه في اول خانة خلية اكسل ثم تاخذ اللو للشمعة الثانية القبلها وتحطه كلو في الخانة الثانية في جدول الاكسل الخلية الثانية للاعلئ وبعدها ترجع للشارت وتحدد الهاي الثالث للشمعة الثالثة قبل الاخيرة وتحطها في الخلية الثالثة في الاكسل شيت وتخرج معك النتيجة ان شاء الله 
بارك الله بك وانا حاضر لاي سؤال اخوي وعزيزي بارك الله فيك وبك يا رب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

استاذنا الفاضل شوف هذا شارت   
هذه معطيات الذهب المطلوبه صح 
وهذا ملف الاكسل اين نضع هذه الاسعار  
بعد وضع الاسعار كيف تعرف انه بيع ولا شراء

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذنا الفاضل شوف هذا شارت   
> هذه معطيات الذهب المطلوبه صح 
> وهذا ملف الاكسل اين نضع هذه الاسعار  
> بعد وضع الاسعار كيف تعرف انه بيع ولا شراء

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هذا الملف يختلف قليلا تضع الاسعار كما في الاسهم الهاي واللو للشمعة اربعة شمعات ثم تغير الارقام حتئ تصفر الارقام المختلفة وتخرج الناتج 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
تغير في هذه الارقام حتئ تصل الئ صفر في معطيات 
وتحصل علئ النتائج  :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> هذا الملف يختلف قليلا تضع الاسعار كما في الاسهم الهاي واللو للشمعة اربعة شمعات ثم تغير الارقام حتئ تصفر الارقام المختلفة وتخرج الناتج 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
صراحه لم افهم قصدك بالتصفير انا بعرف اصفر الحسابات وبجيب المارجن ههههههههه 
لكن كيفيه تصفير الارقام وضعها بالملف نحن بناخذ ثلاث شمعات ولا اربع شمعات .؟ 
حاول افهم الموضوع ولم استطع 
قمت بالبحث لطريقه الربط بين ميتاتريدر والاكسل 
وجدت هذا شرح  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71395-2.html  
والشرح الثاني للاستاذ وضاح هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t48581.html 
لعل نصل الى طريقه الربط ويقوم هو بالحساب بشكل تلقائي 
او تقوم بتوضيح ملف الاكسل حبه حبه لنا حتى نعرف طريقه الاستخدام الصحيحه له

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> صراحه لم افهم قصدك بالتصفير انا بعرف اصفر الحسابات وبجيب المارجن ههههههههه 
> لكن كيفيه تصفير الارقام وضعها بالملف نحن بناخذ ثلاث شمعات ولا اربع شمعات .؟ 
> حاول افهم الموضوع ولم استطع 
> قمت بالبحث لطريقه الربط بين ميتاتريدر والاكسل 
> وجدت هذا شرح  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71395-2.html  
> والشرح الثاني للاستاذ وضاح هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t48581.html 
> لعل نصل الى طريقه الربط ويقوم هو بالحساب بشكل تلقائي 
> او تقوم بتوضيح ملف الاكسل حبه حبه لنا حتى نعرف طريقه الاستخدام الصحيحه له

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
طريقة استخدام الجدول سهلة جدا فقط تحتاج لتوضيح بسيط عزيزي وصعب التوضيح عبر شارتات هنا اعذرني 
بالنسبة لبرنامج وضاح عطار لا ينفع للاسف انا جربت كل الممكن ومافي الا تحديث يدوي وفقط وتقوم بعمليات تصفير او تصحيح  للارقام الموجودة مثال هذا الذهب قبل وبعد عملية التصحيح شوف انت الفرق وحاول انك تفهمه 
هذا الذهب اربعة ساعات 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
على اي اساس يتم تغيير الارقام .؟ 
اخي الحبيب كنت اتمنى لو قمت بتوضيح الامور من البدايه الموضوع تداخل ببعضه 
لكن اتمنى من الله التوفيق لك بالدنيا والاخره 
سوف اتابع الموضوع عن بعد وإن شاء الله تحقق اهدافك بالباينري اوبشن 
بالتوفيق للجميع يارب  :Eh S(7):

----------


## Michael Mikhail

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته*  *بعد نجاح جيد لطريقة رقمية تم تصميمها وللمخاطرة العالية في سوق الفوركس قررت المتاجرة في اسواق الاسهم ايضاء وتقسيم المخاطرة افضل لي الاسهم العالمية طبعا*  *هذا الموضوع سيكون مخصص للمضاربة علئ الاسهم العالمية ومن يريد تحليل لاي سهم كان يحدد الفترة الزمنية التئ يريدها مثلا يوم او شهر او سنة او سنتين وهكذا يضع الهاي واللو خلال ثلاثة فترات زمنية سابقة*  *يعني السهم تريد توقع حركته خلال سنة تضع الهاي واللو لثلاث سنين سابقة في ترتيب عكسي يعني مثلا السهم تريد معرفة توقع حركته خلال 2013 تضع الهاي واللو خلال ثلاث سنين بالترتيب التالئ 2010 2011 2012*  *سوف نضع عدة اسهم ابداء بسهم قوقل لانه امن وقوي*  *متوقع له ان يسجل الشهر القادم هاي 1080 ولو 857 سوف ننتظر لشراءه من 860 بهدف كبير ان شاء الله*  *تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*

 هل يمكن تطبيق هذه الطريقة على المؤشرات مثل الداو جونز والداكس ؟
وهل الطريقة مازالت فعالة 
اشكرك

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> شكلها مخيف بس بسيطة انا جاهز اخي الكريم واول زوج هو اليورو دولار  لكن اترك التوقع هنا لان الموضوع ليس موضوعي سوف اصع التوقع هنا والان وضعت لثلاثة ازواج نرئ النتيجة يوم الاثنين شراء لليورو دولار وشراء للباوند دولار وبيع للذهب
> تقبل خالص تحياتي وبارك الله بك وجزاك خير وما دعوت لي بمثله يا رب 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

 الحمدلله توقع شراء الباوند وبيع الذهب صحيح فقط اليورو كان خاطئ اي صفقتين ناجحتين من ثلاثة صفقات والحمدلله علئ ما رزق  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> هل يمكن تطبيق هذه الطريقة على المؤشرات مثل الداو جونز والداكس ؟
> وهل الطريقة مازالت فعالة 
> اشكرك

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
لم اجرب مؤخرا في الاسهم لكنها رقمية لذلك غالبا ما تعطي نتيجة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> على اي اساس يتم تغيير الارقام .؟ 
> اخي الحبيب كنت اتمنى لو قمت بتوضيح الامور من البدايه الموضوع تداخل ببعضه 
> لكن اتمنى من الله التوفيق لك بالدنيا والاخره 
> سوف اتابع الموضوع عن بعد وإن شاء الله تحقق اهدافك بالباينري اوبشن 
> بالتوفيق للجميع يارب

 اخي الكريم لا تياس القي نظرة علئ الجدولين المرفقين وحاول فهم الفرق وتطبيقه الامر سهل جدا جدا 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile: 
اذا احتجت استفسار اخر استفسر بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا يا رب لان غيرك يستفيد كذلك 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قلت سابقا سوف ابقى متفرج لانه والله لم ارغب ان اثقل عليك بالاسئله 
بما انه لايوجد لديك مانع من الاسئلة نبدء بالضغط  :Teeth Smile: 
استاذنا الفاضل لدي اقتراح لماذا لاتقوم بعمل شرح فيديو وليس شرط صوت 
بمعنى تقوم تشغيل تسجيل فيديو وتفتح اي ملف اكسل وتضع فيه المعطيات وتشرح الفكره بالكتابه على ملف نصي 
هذا سوف يوفر علينا جهود كثيره لمحاوله فهم الملف 
او نتبع الطريقه التاليه :
ناخذ جزء جزء وشرحه للفهم 
مثل هذه صوره الاولى   
نجد تحت كل خليه رقم خاص بها او سهم يدل عليها 
يرجى توضيح كالتالي :
1- ماذا نضع هنا .؟ او لا نقوم بوضع شيئ 
2- __________________
3-______________ الخ 
بمعنى مالذي نقوم بتعديله بالصوره بالاعلى  
كما قلت لو فيديو يوضح طريقه العمل سوف يكون افضل بكثير 
مبروك تحقق اهداف اول امس  :015: 
جزاك الله خير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> قلت سابقا سوف ابقى متفرج لانه والله لم ارغب ان اثقل عليك بالاسئله 
> بما انه لايوجد لديك مانع من الاسئلة نبدء بالضغط 
> استاذنا الفاضل لدي اقتراح لماذا لاتقوم بعمل شرح فيديو وليس شرط صوت 
> بمعنى تقوم تشغيل تسجيل فيديو وتفتح اي ملف اكسل وتضع فيه المعطيات وتشرح الفكره بالكتابه على ملف نصي 
> هذا سوف يوفر علينا جهود كثيره لمحاوله فهم الملف 
> او نتبع الطريقه التاليه :
> ناخذ جزء جزء وشرحه للفهم 
> مثل هذه صوره الاولى   
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
ان شاء الله سوف احصر فيديو لدي برنامج التسجيل جاهز واكيد حتلاقيه سهل جدا ان شاء الله
ان شاء الله غدا الفيديو يكون جاهز وارفع لك هو علئ يو تيوب كمان 
الله يبارك فيك عزيزي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> ان شاء الله سوف احصر فيديو لدي برنامج التسجيل جاهز واكيد حتلاقيه سهل جدا ان شاء الله
> ان شاء الله غدا الفيديو يكون جاهز وارفع لك هو علئ يو تيوب كمان 
> الله يبارك فيك عزيزي 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يبشرك بالجنه يارب 
حفظك الله ورعاك  :Eh S(7): 
طبعاً بالفيديو افضل بكثير لانه نكون بقلب الحدث  :Teeth Smile: 
نحن في الانتظار بالطبع 
شكرا لك  :Eh S(7): 
======
هل بحثت عن شركة 24 اوبشن او قمت بفتح معهم حساب .؟ 
في هذه شركة ايضا  http://www.traderush.com/ 
ممكن افتح معهم حساب عندما اتعلم استخدام الاكسل واقوم بالتجربه 
سبب فتح حساب معهم لانه اقل مبلغ ممكن تبدء فيه هو 5$ 
بينما 24 اوبشن اقل مبلغ 25 $

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يبشرك بالجنه يارب 
> حفظك الله ورعاك 
> طبعاً بالفيديو افضل بكثير لانه نكون بقلب الحدث 
> نحن في الانتظار بالطبع 
> شكرا لك 
> ======
> هل بحثت عن شركة 24 اوبشن او قمت بفتح معهم حساب .؟ 
> في هذه شركة ايضا  http://www.traderush.com/ 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
تفضل الفيديو عزيزي http://youtu.be/AolFUHV2RLA <a data-cke-saved-href="http://youtu.be/AolFUHV2RLA" href="http://youtu.be/AolFUHV2RLA">
  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله يبشرك بالجنه يارب 
> حفظك الله ورعاك 
> طبعاً بالفيديو افضل بكثير لانه نكون بقلب الحدث 
> نحن في الانتظار بالطبع 
> شكرا لك 
> ======
> هل بحثت عن شركة 24 اوبشن او قمت بفتح معهم حساب .؟ 
> في هذه شركة ايضا  http://www.traderush.com/ 
> ...

  
السلام عليكم عزيزي الله يبشرك بالجنة عزيزي كذلك وبارك الله بك وجزاك خير يا رب  
افتحها واشوفها بس ان شاء الله تكون مضمونة يا عزيزي نسوي عنها بحث
عذرا كنت صاحي من النوم توي وحالتئ حالة اذا احتجت فيديو ثاني قول لي اعمل لك فيديو ثاني  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا الجدول العدلناه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljadani

اخي عرابي هل الجدول هذا ينفع لتوع شمعة الاربع ساعات والساعه ام فقط لليومي

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخي عرابي هل الجدول هذا ينفع لتوع شمعة الاربع ساعات والساعه ام فقط لليومي

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
ينفع لجميع الفريمات عزيزي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> تفضل الفيديو عزيزي http://youtu.be/AolFUHV2RLA <a rel="nofollow" data-cke-saved-href="http://youtu.be/AolFUHV2RLA" href="http://youtu.be/AolFUHV2RLA">
>   
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن شرح 100% 
الموضوع سهل كثير حفظك الله ورعاك 
الله يجعله يارب في ميزان حسناتك 
في ملاحظة بسيطة فقط في النهايه وجدتك تقوم بتعديل 1000 الى -1000 ثم الى 1000 
هل تحاول ان تشاهد ثبات السعر .؟ 
ايضا هل بعد انتهاء العام ينتهي مفعول الملف .؟ ولا نستطيع نجدده 
اليوم بالمساء سوف اقوم بوضع الفرص ونشاهد 
<<< والله دنيا اصبح يضع فرص  :Teeth Smile: 
سعيد كثيراً بالشرح وتلبيه الطلب بسرعه ... اخجلتنا بكرمك

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن شرح 100% 
> الموضوع سهل كثير حفظك الله ورعاك 
> الله يجعله يارب في ميزان حسناتك 
> في ملاحظة بسيطة فقط في النهايه وجدتك تقوم بتعديل 1000 الى -1000 ثم الى 1000 
> هل تحاول ان تشاهد ثبات السعر .؟ 
> ايضا هل بعد انتهاء العام ينتهي مفعول الملف .؟ ولا نستطيع نجدده 
> اليوم بالمساء سوف اقوم بوضع الفرص ونشاهد 
> <<< والله دنيا اصبح يضع فرص 
> سعيد كثيراً بالشرح وتلبيه الطلب بسرعه ... اخجلتنا بكرمك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
الحمدلله رب العالمين نحمده ونستعينه الحمدلله عدد خلقه رضاء نفسه مداد كلماته زنة عرشه ان سهل الامر عليكم الحمدلله 
والله منتظرك من الصبح ههههههههه الموضوع سهل كما ترئ والجدول لا ينتهي احفظ منه نسخ عديدة في السمارت فون ويواس بي حتئ لا يضيع منك وتغيير ال-1 وال1 عشان اعرف الحد العلوي والحد السفلي للارقام هذه ارقام هامة لا بد ان يمر بها السعر بارك الله فيك واثابك الجنة وانا تحت امرك تامر واطلب اي خدمة انا جاهز 
ان شاء الله اتابع معاك فقط بلغني بالعملة وانا اضعها واضع الجدول ونقارن 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وبارك الله لك وفيك يا رب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم عزيزي الله يبشرك بالجنة عزيزي كذلك وبارك الله بك وجزاك خير يا رب  
> افتحها واشوفها بس ان شاء الله تكون مضمونة يا عزيزي نسوي عنها بحث
> عذرا كنت صاحي من النوم توي وحالتئ حالة اذا احتجت فيديو ثاني قول لي اعمل لك فيديو ثاني  
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حفظك الله استاذنا الفاضل 
هذه الشركة ايضا لها سمعه طيبه لكن طبعا الاضمن 24 اوبشن 
بتصور شركات الاوبشن يصبح التلاعب بفتره 60 ثانيه او 30 ثانيه بهذا النطاق تجد الكثير من التلاعب 
ماشاء الله عليك الفيديو اكثر من ممتاز 
إن شاء الله اليوم بالمساء اطبق مع افتتاح السوق وبشوف نفسي فاهم صح 
سوف نقوم بالتجربه على ثلاث ازواج Gold&EurJpy&EurUsd 
شكراً لكرمك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حفظك الله استاذنا الفاضل 
> هذه الشركة ايضا لها سمعه طيبه لكن طبعا الاضمن 24 اوبشن 
> بتصور شركات الاوبشن يصبح التلاعب بفتره 60 ثانيه او 30 ثانيه بهذا النطاق تجد الكثير من التلاعب 
> ماشاء الله عليك الفيديو اكثر من ممتاز 
> إن شاء الله اليوم بالمساء اطبق مع افتتاح السوق وبشوف نفسي فاهم صح 
> سوف نقوم بالتجربه على ثلاث ازواج Gold&EurJpy&EurUsd 
> شكراً لكرمك

 ان شاء الله انا معاك شوف اقوم بفتح حساب معهم واشوف كيف 
الازواج حفظتها حاجهز لك الجداول اليوم واضعها والتوقع 
الحمدلله ان الشرح سهل والجدول سهل ما يريد شئ فقط ادخال الارقام وبارك الله فيك يا رب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
ايه رايك في جازوي عملت ارباح 380 دولار خلال ساعة فقط شوف الصورة 
ممتازة ومن شركة مضمونة ويندسور روكرز انا فتحت معهم حساب  :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حفظك الله استاذنا الفاضل 
> هذه الشركة ايضا لها سمعه طيبه لكن طبعا الاضمن 24 اوبشن 
> بتصور شركات الاوبشن يصبح التلاعب بفتره 60 ثانيه او 30 ثانيه بهذا النطاق تجد الكثير من التلاعب 
> ماشاء الله عليك الفيديو اكثر من ممتاز 
> إن شاء الله اليوم بالمساء اطبق مع افتتاح السوق وبشوف نفسي فاهم صح 
> سوف نقوم بالتجربه على ثلاث ازواج Gold&EurJpy&EurUsd 
> شكراً لكرمك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هذه الثلاثة ازواج جهزتها لك 
اليورو دولار بيع اليورو ين شراء الذهب بيع 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> ايه رايك في جازوي عملت ارباح 380 دولار خلال ساعة فقط شوف الصورة 
> ممتازة ومن شركة مضمونة ويندسور روكرز انا فتحت معهم حساب 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله 
ماشاء الله ارباح جميله الله يزيدك يارب من واسع فضله 
هل قمت باستخدام ملف الاكسل على فريم ساعه .؟ 
هذا البروكر صراحه لا اعلم هل موثوق ولا لا 
لكن في صوره واضح انه حساب ديمو يعني قمت بفتح حساب حقيقي وطلبت منهم التجربه ديمو .؟

----------


## ubuntu

هذه تجربتي على الذهب اليوم لم اقم بتحميل الملف وضعته حتى اقوم بالتجربه    
واضح انه للبيع

----------


## ubuntu

اين المشكله بالملف التالي في يورو دولار .؟

----------


## ubuntu

وهذا الملف ايضا توجد فيه مشكله 
تصور الخطاً لدي انه في فاصله بوضع الاسعار ولكن كيف نحل هذه المشكله .؟

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> حياك الله 
> ماشاء الله ارباح جميله الله يزيدك يارب من واسع فضله 
> هل قمت باستخدام ملف الاكسل على فريم ساعه .؟ 
> هذا البروكر صراحه لا اعلم هل موثوق ولا لا 
> لكن في صوره واضح انه حساب ديمو يعني قمت بفتح حساب حقيقي وطلبت منهم التجربه ديمو .؟

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هذا يا عزيزي استخدام الاكسل الاول هاي لو ثم هاي لفريم الربع ساعة 15 صفقة اكثر من عشرة ناجحة 
وبالفعل ديمو قلت اجرب شكلي حانضم لهم تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
عزيزي الجداول ممتازة فقط المدئ الزمني هذه الجداول لا تصلح لاقل من اربعة ساعات او حركة كبيرة نوعا ما 
بالنسبة للحركة الاقل استخدم الجدول السابق 
هذه هي الجداول معدلة ارفقها فقط غيرت في خانات بعض الاسعار 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود الحسناوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> ايه رايك في جازوي عملت ارباح 380 دولار خلال ساعة فقط شوف الصورة 
> ممتازة ومن شركة مضمونة ويندسور روكرز انا فتحت معهم حساب 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

 السلام عليكم اخ عرابي من باب النصيحه شركة وندسور سمعتها سيئه وعليها العديد من الشكاوي

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم اخ عرابي من باب النصيحه شركة وندسور سمعتها سيئه وعليها العديد من الشكاوي

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا علئ النصيحة اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وبك وجزاك خيرا لما نصحتني 
بصراحة انا اتاجر معهم منذ مدة والاخ ابو ادم يتاجر معهم وما وجدت عليهم شئ بالعكس شركة مراقبة وقوية لكن ممكن نسمع منك ما حدث معهم من مشاكل مثلا وما هي الخيارات الاخرئ التئ ترشحها لي 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود الحسناوي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> شكرا جزيلا علئ النصيحة اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وبك وجزاك خيرا لما نصحتني 
> بصراحة انا اتاجر معهم منذ مدة والاخ ابو ادم يتاجر معهم وما وجدت عليهم شئ بالعكس شركة مراقبة وقوية لكن ممكن نسمع منك ما حدث معهم من مشاكل مثلا وما هي الخيارات الاخرئ التئ ترشحها لي 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

 عليكم السلام اخي الكريم
صراحة لم اعمل مع هذه الشركه ولكن وجدت العديد من الشكاوي عليها عندما بحثت عنها انظر لهذه الشكوى http://www.*********.com/vb/showthread.php?t=36902 
واذا بحثت بالنت سوف تجد العديد من الشكاوي ضد هذه الشركه وبالادله..
بالنسبه  لي جربت شركتين باينري اوبشن هما اوبتك ويو باينري وماشاء الله واحده اسوأ من الاخرى الاثنين نصابين بامتياز
لذلك حاليا مستمر بالبحث عن شركه للعمل معها وفي كل الاحوال لايمكن ان تقيم شركه مالم تجربها شخصيا لترى المنصه والسحب 
واعتقد ليس هناك اكثر من 5 شركات تعمل بصدق في هذا المجال..
                                   تحياتي لك

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجزاك خيرا وربنا يوفقك تلاقي الشركة ان شا ءالله  :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فصل لدي الانترنت وراح علي يوم الخميس والجمعه من المتابعه 
واليوم السبت قبل قليل وصلني الانترنت  :Ongue: 
استاذنا عرابي والاخوه المتابعين كيف حالكم 
اذا سمحت استاذنا الفاضل تضع لنا اربع ازواج 
افكر اتابع اربع ازواج على فريم الديلي 
مثل الذهب واختر لنا ثلاث ازواج اخرى مع الذهب تجد ان الطريقه ناجحه معهم بشكل كبير  :012: 
يعني حتى تتكون متابعتنا على اربع ازواج خلال هذا الاسبوع ونشوف نتائج 
طبعاً يجب ان يكون الملفات تعمل على فتره كبيره على ديل بحيث انه بضع الاوامر منتصف الليل وبترك السوق بحاله الى منتصف الليل وبجد نتيجه 
حاليا على الاقل بتابع فريم الديلي بس نقف على ارض ثابته ونعرف الطريقه كيف تمشي مع السوق 
ماشاء الله الذهب مع طريقتك ماشي 100%  :015:

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> فصل لدي الانترنت وراح علي يوم الخميس والجمعه من المتابعه 
> واليوم السبت قبل قليل وصلني الانترنت 
> استاذنا عرابي والاخوه المتابعين كيف حالكم 
> اذا سمحت استاذنا الفاضل تضع لنا اربع ازواج 
> افكر اتابع اربع ازواج على فريم الديلي 
> مثل الذهب واختر لنا ثلاث ازواج اخرى مع الذهب تجد ان الطريقه ناجحه معهم بشكل كبير 
> يعني حتى تتكون متابعتنا على اربع ازواج خلال هذا الاسبوع ونشوف نتائج 
> طبعاً يجب ان يكون الملفات تعمل على فتره كبيره على ديل بحيث انه بضع الاوامر منتصف الليل وبترك السوق بحاله الى منتصف الليل وبجد نتيجه 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هلا عزيزي انا بصراحة مشغول مع متاجرة حسابي لا استطيع الالتزام باكثر من زوجين لكن ممكن اصحح لك والذهب لا اتاجر به لشبهته الشرعية انا فقط قلت اساعدك اختار لك زوجين استخدم معهم فريم يومي وضع الجداول وانا اصححها وارجع ارفعها لك اختار الذهب ومعاه عملة اخرئ مثل اليورو دولار وتتدرب وان شاء الله تقوم بوحدك بعملية التحليل 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> هلا عزيزي انا بصراحة مشغول مع متاجرة حسابي لا استطيع الالتزام باكثر من زوجين لكن ممكن اصحح لك والذهب لا اتاجر به لشبهته الشرعية انا فقط قلت اساعدك اختار لك زوجين استخدم معهم فريم يومي وضع الجداول وانا اصححها وارجع ارفعها لك اختار الذهب ومعاه عملة اخرئ مثل اليورو دولار وتتدرب وان شاء الله تقوم بوحدك بعملية التحليل 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعم اخي الحبيب لم اقصد انك تضع توصيات ولكن تضع ملفات اكسل بقوم باستعاملها بعمليه الحساب 
لانه كما تعرف ملف الاكسل للذهب يختلف عن ملف يورو دولار يختلف عن باوند 
فقلت انه لو يكون هنالك ملف للذهب وملف ايضا لثلاث ازواج اخرى 
بحيث اتابع انا على اربع ازواج واذا واجهت مشكله بسالك عنها 
لانه بالاخير يجب ان اعتمد على نفسي حتى استطيع العمل على حسابي 
شكراً لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> نعم اخي الحبيب لم اقصد انك تضع توصيات ولكن تضع ملفات اكسل بقوم باستعاملها بعمليه الحساب 
> لانه كما تعرف ملف الاكسل للذهب يختلف عن ملف يورو دولار يختلف عن باوند 
> فقلت انه لو يكون هنالك ملف للذهب وملف ايضا لثلاث ازواج اخرى 
> بحيث اتابع انا على اربع ازواج واذا واجهت مشكله بسالك عنها 
> لانه بالاخير يجب ان اعتمد على نفسي حتى استطيع العمل على حسابي 
> شكراً لك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
الملفات نفس الملف واحد عزيزي الفرق فقط في الخانات المستخدمة من قبلك وليس فرق كبير علئ العموم ملف واحد يكفي للجميع انا ممكن التزم لك بعملتين وفقط وانت نفذ البقية بصراحة مرهق جدا وما اقدر اتابع اربعة ازواج انا حتئ في حسابي الحقيقي اتابع زوجيبن فقط كاقصئ حد حسب الفرص 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> الملفات نفس الملف واحد عزيزي الفرق فقط في الخانات المستخدمة من قبلك وليس فرق كبير علئ العموم ملف واحد يكفي للجميع انا ممكن التزم لك بعملتين وفقط وانت نفذ البقية بصراحة مرهق جدا وما اقدر اتابع اربعة ازواج انا حتئ في حسابي الحقيقي اتابع زوجيبن فقط كاقصئ حد حسب الفرص 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

  عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعني ملف الذهب ينفع على يورور دولار وعلى باوند دولار وباقي الازواج .؟ 
لانه لدي بملفات الاكسل كل زوج يوجد فيه ارقام مختلفه 
Gold:428.246
GBPUSD:201.855
EURUSD:197.575
وهذه اول خانه باللون الاصفر ولايتم تعديلها

----------


## ابو لاما

عزيزي الملفات واحدة ملف واحد وانت تعدل الاربعة الهاي واللو وتصفر الارقام هو نفس الملف وهذالخانات الصفراء ستتغير لوحدها مع العملة الملف واحظ عزيزي وما يغلئ عليكم وضعته منذ مدة المهم اتدرب وضع اثنين وانا اصححهم لك انزلهم واصححهم وارجع ارفعهم بس اذكر القالب الزمني وانا افضل اليومي 
تتقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

اخي الحبيب انا لم اقصد التصفير لانه يوجد خانه صفراء حتى بالفيديو لم يتم تعديلها 
في صور مرفقه 
فهل هذا الرقم يختلف من زوج الى زوج اخر .؟ واذا قمنا بتعديله على اي اساس نعدله فمهما غيرت فيه لايوجد 
مايتغير في باقي الخانات لاعلاقه له بالتصفير 
يرجى توضيح لي هذه النقطه 
إن شاء الله نعمل على زوجين مافي مشكلة 
بعمل على الذهب وماهو اقتراحك على الزوج الثاني .؟ طبعاً عملي على الديلي 
إن شاء الله اكتب موضوع للاخ مستر دولار يعمل لنا اكسبيرت يرسل الاسعار للاكسل حتى يريحنا من وضع الاسعار

----------


## ابو لاما

هذا الرقم يتعدل بنفس الرقم الاحمر الذئ فوق الشارت علئ اليسار ملاحظه يعني تكتب نفس الرقم الذئ يخرج لك علئ اليسار بالاحمر فوق الشارت في المربع هذا كل ما في الامر  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

جزاك الله الجنه اخي الحبيب 
لكن ممكن توضيح اي مربع احمر 
في كذا شارت وكذا مربع احمر في ملف الاكسل 
ايضا بحثت عن الرقم بنفس ملف الاكسل حتى بشوف من وين اخذنا هذا الرقم لم اجد له شبيه  :Hands: 
اذا ممكن توضيح بالرسم افضل
ادري نشفت حلقك وشكلك بالاخير ترمي علي الكيبورد من الشاشه  :Teeth Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هذا الرقم بعد التعديل والتصفير يخرج رقم تكتبه في المرع هذا كل ما في الامر 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

جزاك الله خير 
الان وضحت الرؤويه 100% 
حلو الاسئله توضح لنا امور كانت غائبه علينا
سوف نتابع الذهب 
في هذا ملف الذهب هل ينفع على فريم اليومي .؟ 
ارجو منك ايضا تخبرني ماهي الزوجين الذين تتابعهم 
هل استعمل ملفات هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1713...ml#post2855481 
بحيث انها معدله على الفريم اليومي .؟

----------


## ubuntu

بعد اذنك استاذنا هنا كتبت موضوع طلب اكسبيرت خدمي حتى يساعدنا ويوفر علينا مجهود نقل الارقام  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t204443.html#post2856248
إن شاء الله الاخوه يساعدونا

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خير 
> الان وضحت الرؤويه 100% 
> حلو الاسئله توضح لنا امور كانت غائبه علينا
> سوف نتابع الذهب 
> في هذا ملف الذهب هل ينفع على فريم اليومي .؟ 
> ارجو منك ايضا تخبرني ماهي الزوجين الذين تتابعهم 
> هل استعمل ملفات هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1713...ml#post2855481 
> بحيث انها معدله على الفريم اليومي .؟

 الذهب شراء حتئ 1283 ان شاء الله ويمكن بيعه كذلك بهدف 1260 الافضل شراءه لان الشهري معطي صعود 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> الذهب شراء حتئ 1283 ان شاء الله ويمكن بيعه كذلك بهدف 1260 الافضل شراءه لان الشهري معطي صعود 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل تقصد فريم الشهري بالشارت صعود ولا تقصد ملف الاكسل الشهري صعود .؟ 
إن شاء الله هذا الاسبوع اقوم بالتجربه واذا فهمت الموضوع كويس بفتح حساب مع شركة  http://www.traderush.com/
يقبلوا اقل مبلغ للدخول 5$ 
ويقبلوا بنك الكتروني ايضا هذا شيئ جميل 
قررت اتابع الذهب والباوند دولار 
سوف اضع بعد قليل الجدول حتى تصحح لي  :012:

----------


## ubuntu

هذا ملف الذهب طبعاً لم اشاهد الملف السابق لكني اريد التصحيح 
اعطاني الذهب
هاي: 1268 
لو: 1262
لكن كيف بعرف انه مثلا بيع ولا شراء .؟ 
شكرا لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> هذا ملف الذهب طبعاً لم اشاهد الملف السابق لكني اريد التصحيح 
> اعطاني الذهب
> هاي: 1268 
> لو: 1262
> لكن كيف بعرف انه مثلا بيع ولا شراء .؟ 
> شكرا لك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هذه ارقام لازم يصلها الذهب هو الان 1280 وبما ان الارقام 1268 1262 فهو بيع لان الفريم يومي نبيع اليوم لكن علئ مدار الشهر هو للشراء فهو الان سيهبط الئ هذه الارقام ثم يصعد الئ فوق 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هل الملف قمت بوضعه بالمشاركه السابقه قمت بالتطبيق بشكل سليم ولا لدي اخطاء 
في حال اعطاني ملف الاكسل بالاخير هذه المستويات  _هاي: 1268_  _لو: 1262_
هنا كيف اعرف انني سوف اقوم بالشراء ولا البيع 
فهو يعرض لي الهاي واللو 
اذا كيف اعرف غداً ابيع ولا اشتري 
طبعا نتجنب الحديث عن الفريم الشهري فقط بالاول نفهم الموضوع على فريم اليومي بعدها نتوسع اكثر  :Good:

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> هل الملف قمت بوضعه بالمشاركه السابقه قمت بالتطبيق بشكل سليم ولا لدي اخطاء 
> في حال اعطاني ملف الاكسل بالاخير هذه المستويات  _هاي: 1268_  _لو: 1262_
> هنا كيف اعرف انني سوف اقوم بالشراء ولا البيع 
> فهو يعرض لي الهاي واللو 
> اذا كيف اعرف غداً ابيع ولا اشتري 
> طبعا نتجنب الحديث عن الفريم الشهري فقط بالاول نفهم الموضوع على فريم اليومي بعدها نتوسع اكثر

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هذا يعني ان الذه سينخفض ليسجل 1268 وربما الئ 1262 ايضاء المهم انت علمت انه بيع اذا انخفض لا تشتريه الا بستوب 1262 هذا هو الشغل الصحيح 
تقبل خالص تحياتي المهم الان انت عرفت هو هبوط ان شاء الله تبيع وانت مرتاح 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

ممتاز اخي الكريم صرت بارع 
تحتاج فترة تتعود علئ الملفات وطرقها انصحك بالديمو فترة حتئ تتعود 
ارجوك اشرح للجداني لاني قلقت عليه بارك الله فيك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

الله يبشرك بالجنه يارب 
بقى لدي سؤال اخير بعد الانتهاء من ملف الاكسل كيف اعرف انه شراء ولا بيع 
يظهر لدي الهاي واللو لكن لا اعرف هل سوف اقوم بالشراء ولا البيع 
ممكن توضح لي كيف اتخذ قرار الشراء والبيع بعد ظهور الهاي واللو المتوقع

----------


## ابو لاما

> الله يبشرك بالجنه يارب 
> بقى لدي سؤال اخير بعد الانتهاء من ملف الاكسل كيف اعرف انه شراء ولا بيع 
> يظهر لدي الهاي واللو لكن لا اعرف هل سوف اقوم بالشراء ولا البيع 
> ممكن توضح لي كيف اتخذ قرار الشراء والبيع بعد ظهور الهاي واللو المتوقع

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
من السعر الحالي والمتوقع اذا الحالي 1280 ومتوقع 1268 حتبيع واذا متوقع هاي 1300 حتشتري وهكذا  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ممتاز استاذنا الفاضل نشوف اغلاق الشمعه السابقه ونقارن بسعر موجود بملف الاكسل بمربع احمر وهو في هذه الحاله 
1268
وفي فوقه رقم 1262 ماهو دوره باتخاذ القرار بيع ولا شراء 
المشار عليه بالمربع الاحمر فهمت انه نقارنه بسعر اغلاق الشمعه السابقه هل هو اعلى من الاغلاق يعني شراء 
واذا اسفل من السعر السابق يعني بيع

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ممتاز استاذنا الفاضل نشوف اغلاق الشمعه السابقه ونقارن بسعر موجود بملف الاكسل بمربع احمر وهو في هذه الحاله 
> 1268
> وفي فوقه رقم 1262 ماهو دوره باتخاذ القرار بيع ولا شراء 
> المشار عليه بالمربع الاحمر فهمت انه نقارنه بسعر اغلاق الشمعه السابقه هل هو اعلى من الاغلاق يعني شراء 
> واذا اسفل من السعر السابق يعني بيع

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
نعم صحيح هكذا بس لاحظ هذا يومي يعني ممكن يرتفع الئ الهاي ثم ينخفض لذلك الحذر واجب تنتظر بداية تحرك السعر وتشوفه اذا طلع شوية تبيع اذا هبط تحاول تدخل مع موجة البيع 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

ممتاز شكراً لك استاذنا الفاضل 
حفظك الله ورعاك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ubuntu

سؤال اخير ذكرت في الفيديو انه هذا الملف للسنه الحاليه 
هل في حال انتهاء السنه الحاليه 2014 ماذا نفعل ؟  :Teeth Smile: 
ولا مافي فرق بالسنوات

----------


## ابو لاما

> سؤال اخير ذكرت في الفيديو انه هذا الملف للسنه الحاليه 
> هل في حال انتهاء السنه الحاليه 2014 ماذا نفعل ؟ 
> ولا مافي فرق بالسنوات

 لا مافي فرق للملف انا اقصد التحليل والملف لليورو انا اخطاءت الملفات تعمل طوال الوقت احتفظ بنسخى لك في عدة امكنة حتئ ما تضيع منك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljadani

اخوي عرابي انا ادخلت بيانات شموع اليوروا دولار لليومي وصفرت الخانات 
وهذا ما طلع عندي في الجدول ما اعرف ايش السبب بالضبط

----------


## ابو لاما

> اخوي عرابي انا ادخلت بيانات شموع اليوروا دولار لليومي وصفرت الخانات 
> وهذا ما طلع عندي في الجدول ما اعرف ايش السبب بالضبط

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
في خطاء عزيزي ارفق لي الملف يبدو ان الملف معطوب او انك ادخلت الارقام ناقصة تدخلها كاملة من دون فواصل يعني اليورو تدخلوا كذا 132150 وليس كذا 1.32150 بالفاصلة العشرية 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## aljadani

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> في خطاء عزيزي ارفق لي الملف يبدو ان الملف معطوب او انك ادخلت الارقام ناقصة تدخلها كاملة من دون فواصل يعني اليورو تدخلوا كذا 132150 وليس كذا 1.32150 بالفاصلة العشرية 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الملف الى استخدمته

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا الملف الى استخدمته

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
اتفضل اخي الملف صحيح تم التعديل عليه بصورة صحيحة وان شاء الله بيع يورو ين لاحظ كيف التعديل وقم به 
اليورو ين للبيع 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

استاذنا الفاضل هل نقوم بحذف الفاصله ايضا من الذهب ولا فقط من يورو دولار واخوانه  
الذهب اليوم للبيع اعطاني هذا سعر 1268

----------


## ubuntu

اين الخطا في الملف التالي 
مع العلم اخذت الاسعار بدون فاصله

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذنا الفاضل هل نقوم بحذف الفاصله ايضا من الذهب ولا فقط من يورو دولار واخوانه  
> الذهب اليوم للبيع اعطاني هذا سعر 1268

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
نلقئ الفاصلة من الجميع عزيزي 
بارك الله بك هذه نقطة من نبهت عليها نبهتني لها شكرا لك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

> اين الخطا في الملف التالي 
> مع العلم اخذت الاسعار بدون فاصله

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
في التصفير في حالة الرقم صحيح تترك واحد باقي لان العملية ضرب اذا صارت صفر يعطي صفر والجدول لا يعمل بالتالي
الان عدلت رقمين فقط تركت واحد في كليهما لاحظ الفرق تغير اسم الملف لاني عندي مثله 
تقبل فائق احترامي وتقديري 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود الحسناوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عفوا استاذ عرابي هل تنجح طريقة الهاي واللو والهاي مع الفريمات الصغيره كالساعه والربع ساعه والخمس دقائق وكم هي نسبة النجاح لو سمحت
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> في التصفير في حالة الرقم صحيح تترك واحد باقي لان العملية ضرب اذا صارت صفر يعطي صفر والجدول لا يعمل بالتالي
> الان عدلت رقمين فقط تركت واحد في كليهما لاحظ الفرق تغير اسم الملف لاني عندي مثله 
> تقبل فائق احترامي وتقديري 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

 شكرا للتوضيح
طبقت الموضوع على الذهب بدون فاصله وظهر لي السعر 
126761 
بعد وضع الفاصله 1267.61
مفروض اليوم يكون للبيع 
امس كان للبيع ولكن اغلق بشمعه صاعده 
واليوم للبيع محتمل يغلق بشمعه صاعده 
وننتظر غداً ونشاهد هل سوف يفشل توقع الاتجاه 
او انه شمعه اليوم اساسا تلحق نفسها وتهبط  :Emoticon1:

----------


## ابو لاما

> شكرا للتوضيح
> طبقت الموضوع على الذهب بدون فاصله وظهر لي السعر 
> 126761 
> بعد وضع الفاصله 1267.61
> مفروض اليوم يكون للبيع 
> امس كان للبيع ولكن اغلق بشمعه صاعده 
> واليوم للبيع محتمل يغلق بشمعه صاعده 
> وننتظر غداً ونشاهد هل سوف يفشل توقع الاتجاه 
> او انه شمعه اليوم اساسا تلحق نفسها وتهبط

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هو اعطاك رينج صحيح تحت بين 1286 و 1268 يعني شراء مثل ما اشوف 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> هو اعطاك رينج صحيح تحت بين 1286 و 1268 يعني شراء مثل ما اشوف 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نحن اتفقنا سابقا ناخذ الرقم التالي كما بالصوره   
نقوم باخذ هذا الرقم ونقارنه بالسعر وظهر انه اقل من السعر الحالي 
هذا يعني انه السوق سوف يكون هابط

----------


## ابو لاما

> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> نحن اتفقنا سابقا ناخذ الرقم التالي كما بالصوره   
> نقوم باخذ هذا الرقم ونقارنه بالسعر وظهر انه اقل من السعر الحالي 
> هذا يعني انه السوق سوف يكون هابط

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
لا عزيزي نحن ناخذ كل الارقام ونشوف الرينج وين صاعد او هابط اذا نظرت للرينج الموجود تحت وفوق تلاقيه انه كان صاعد الارقام هذه تساعد في وضع وقف الخسارة وفقط والهدف كذلك الرينج يعني وكذلك الرقم -1 هو الاصح دائما 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو لاما

الجدلدول يحتاج منك تدريب قليلا  وهو وسيلة مساعدة لاتخاذ القرار لازم يكون عندك تحليل فني او كلاسيكي او اساسي 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## محمود الحسناوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عفوا استاذ عرابي هل تنجح طريقة الهاي واللو والهاي مع الفريمات الصغيره كالساعه والربع ساعه والخمس دقائق وكم هي نسبة النجاح لو سمحت
مع جزيل الشكر

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عفوا استاذ عرابي هل تنجح طريقة الهاي واللو والهاي مع الفريمات الصغيره كالساعه والربع ساعه والخمس دقائق وكم هي نسبة النجاح لو سمحت
> مع جزيل الشكر

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
الافضل الفريم الاكبر دائما عزيزي وللفريم الاصغر يوجد برنامج رقمي اتفضل مرفق ها هو 
تستخدم ثلاثة اراقم اخر هاي ثاني لو ثالث هاي وهو سهل وممتاز جدا تتبع الارقام التئ يعطيها لك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
> لا عزيزي نحن ناخذ كل الارقام ونشوف الرينج وين صاعد او هابط اذا نظرت للرينج الموجود تحت وفوق تلاقيه انه كان صاعد الارقام هذه تساعد في وضع وقف الخسارة وفقط والهدف كذلك الرينج يعني وكذلك الرقم -1 هو الاصح دائما 
> تقبل خالص تحياتي 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته

  مرحبا بالاستاذ عرابي 
كل ماقول انني فهمت تظهر امور جديده  :Teeth Smile: 
طيب ممكن توضيح الرينج بالصوره وكيف نحدد اذا الملف قال لنا انه الشمعه التاليه متوقع صعود ولا هبوط .؟ 
ارجو يكون شرح كامل حتى نستطيع التطبيق

----------


## ابو لاما

> مرحبا بالاستاذ عرابي 
> كل ماقول انني فهمت تظهر امور جديده 
> طيب ممكن توضيح الرينج بالصوره وكيف نحدد اذا الملف قال لنا انه الشمعه التاليه متوقع صعود ولا هبوط .؟ 
> ارجو يكون شرح كامل حتى نستطيع التطبيق

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
اخي الكريم تحتاج لتمرين وتطبيق انا رغم اني منتج البرنامج الا انني ما طبقت كثير لذلك توقعاتي بتكون 70 % فقط صحيحة تحتاج تطبيق مثلا الذهب لليوم الجديد الرينج 1270 الئ 1300 اذن شراء نشتري وممكن يهبط قليلا وممكن لا 
الئ الشارت 
تقبل خالص تحياتي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في البدايه قمت بمتابعه الموضوع لانه في شروط واضحه بعيداً عن التعقيد 
الان تخطينا مراحل تصفير وتركيب الاسعار بشكل صحيح 
بقى لدينا مرحله اخيره معرفه النتيجه هل شراء ولابيع 
لدي اقتراح بسيط اضافه حقول او صفحه جديده يكون في خانه نضع فيها السعر الحالي (سعر الدخول ) بدون فاصله 
وهو يظهر لنا بخانه اخرى شراء ولا بيع 
هذا مجرد اقتراح ارجو منك عمله بملف الاكسل حتى يسهل علينا متابعه 
فقط اضافه خانه سعر ويعمل مقارنه بحسب شروط 
حتى تقل علينا شروط العمل نقل الاسعار والتصفير 
اذا لم يكن الاقتراح صعب يرجى اضافته  :012: 
شكراً لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> في البدايه قمت بمتابعه الموضوع لانه في شروط واضحه بعيداً عن التعقيد 
> الان تخطينا مراحل تصفير وتركيب الاسعار بشكل صحيح 
> بقى لدينا مرحله اخيره معرفه النتيجه هل شراء ولابيع 
> لدي اقتراح بسيط اضافه حقول او صفحه جديده يكون في خانه نضع فيها السعر الحالي (سعر الدخول ) بدون فاصله 
> وهو يظهر لنا بخانه اخرى شراء ولا بيع 
> هذا مجرد اقتراح ارجو منك عمله بملف الاكسل حتى يسهل علينا متابعه 
> فقط اضافه خانه سعر ويعمل مقارنه بحسب شروط 
> حتى تقل علينا شروط العمل نقل الاسعار والتصفير 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته تفضل اخي هذا الجدول الجديد وتابع الموضوع النظام الجديد افضل واسهل وفيه القلت عنه واكثر
يوجد هذا الفيديو لشرحه   
تقبل خالص تحياتي   :Regular Smile: 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## جديد الاوبشن

هذا الكلام غير صحيح, لان الاسهم اساسا محكومه بما تنتجه الشركات من خدمات وسلع وهو مايجعل سعر قيمه السهم يرتفع اوينزل.

----------


## ابو لاما

> هذا الكلام غير صحيح, لان الاسهم اساسا محكومه بما تنتجه الشركات من خدمات وسلع وهو مايجعل سعر قيمه السهم يرتفع اوينزل.

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هي طريقة تحليلة مثلها مثل باقي الطرق تحسب بالمتوسطات وكل المؤشرات اصلها معادلة رقمية وفقط 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## ubuntu

جزاك الله خير استاذ عرابي 
كنت ابحث عن طريقه بسيطة تحقق لي نسبه نجاح 50 % حتى لو كان هكذا 
نجاح فشل نجاح فشل نجاح فشل 
او حتى فشل فشل نجاح فشل فشل نجاح 
بمعنى اليوم تخسر فيه تضاعفه غداً 
فيجب ان تكون طريقه قويه تعتمد عليها باتخاذ القرار بعيداً عن تحليل الفني ياترى هل تحليل سليم وتدخل بداومه 
قمت بتجربه طريقه الاستاذ وضاح هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51883.html 
مع اليورو دولار ممتازه 
لكن باوند دولار سيئ 
مازالت طريقه تحت الاختبار 
سوف اتابع الفيديو قمت ارفاقه حضرتك بحاول اهم الموضوع 
شكرا لك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو لاما

> جزاك الله خير استاذ عرابي 
> كنت ابحث عن طريقه بسيطة تحقق لي نسبه نجاح 50 % حتى لو كان هكذا 
> نجاح فشل نجاح فشل نجاح فشل 
> او حتى فشل فشل نجاح فشل فشل نجاح 
> بمعنى اليوم تخسر فيه تضاعفه غداً 
> فيجب ان تكون طريقه قويه تعتمد عليها باتخاذ القرار بعيداً عن تحليل الفني ياترى هل تحليل سليم وتدخل بداومه 
> قمت بتجربه طريقه الاستاذ وضاح هنا  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t51883.html 
> مع اليورو دولار ممتازه 
> لكن باوند دولار سيئ 
> ...

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
شكرا لك اخي وعزيزي وبارك الله بك ووفقك الئ خير الدنيا والاخرة 
ان شاء الله تصل لمبتغاك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## Remi

بالتوفيق

----------


## ابو لاما

> بالتوفيق

  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
جزاكي الله خير ووفقكي كذلك
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقديري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## amasat

استاذ عرابي كيف حالك يا اخي الكريم 
حبينا انسلم صارلك فترة مختفي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## mahmoudmahfouze

الموضوع كويس بس انا مش بفهم فى تحليل الاسهم اوى لسه بتعلم

----------


## ابو لاما

> استاذ عرابي كيف حالك يا اخي الكريم 
> حبينا انسلم صارلك فترة مختفي

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
الحمدلله كويس بس شركتي اعلنت افلاسها مع ضربة الفرنك وحسابي اتجمد ومنتظر عودة اموالي مر الان شهر منذ الحدث
وانا الان عملت حساب جديد بس لسا ما مولته ان شا ءالله يفرج عن حسابي وامول حسابي الجديد 
الحمدلله علئ كل حال وشكرا لسؤالك 
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري  

> الموضوع كويس بس انا مش بفهم فى تحليل الاسهم اوى لسه بتعلم

  شكرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله بك 
تقبلوا خالص تحياتي جميعا 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## kemoo10

الاخ  عرابى انتا لسه شغال بالطريقة 
وهل حققت مكاسب 
وانصحك لو هتشتغل اوبشن يبقى عليك
بشركة 24 اوبشن
افضل شركة
ولو تعلمنا بتشتغل ازاى يبقى كتر خيرك

----------


## ابو لاما

> الاخ  عرابى انتا لسه شغال بالطريقة 
> وهل حققت مكاسب 
> وانصحك لو هتشتغل اوبشن يبقى عليك
> بشركة 24 اوبشن
> افضل شركة
> ولو تعلمنا بتشتغل ازاى يبقى كتر خيرك

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته 
هلا وغلا اخوي نعم شغال بالطريقة لكن للاسف حسابي اتجمد مع ازمة الفرنك وصرت اشتغل بشركة ثانية واسحب الارباح دوريا والحمدلله
بالنشبة للاوبشن فيها شبهة اخئ ولا اتاجر بها وشكرا علئ معلوماتك
تقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالئ وبركاته  :Regular Smile:

----------


## wadhah

مشكور

----------

